# Kitchen Ceramic Paring Knife + Chopping Knife + Peeler Set - DX



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 9, 2012)

[yt]8FntD3KgIaY[/yt]

- Stays sharp longer than stainless steel knives
- Lightweight and perfectly balanced
- Anti-slip grip black ABS handle
- Never rusts and will not taint food with metallic taste
- Comes with suction cup knife mount
- 3 pieces per set will be shipped

These have been winning the appreciation of customers of You-rup.


----------



## Lobar (May 10, 2012)

Hilarious engrish accents aside, ceramic knives are great, though you can't really resharpen them and they're prone to breaking and chipping easily.  I'd like a ceramic parer and nakiri.

edit: did he just Ã©mincer a _towel_?


----------



## Kaamos (May 10, 2012)

we sell ceramic knives at my work

nobody buys them


----------

